# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Aguas residuales >  Una EDAR muy cerquita de mi pueblo...

## REEGE

*Inaugurada la EDAR de Almuradiel en la que se han invertido 1,6 millones(Castilla La Mancha) AMBIENTE-NATURALEZA | > AREA: Ciencia y tecnología.* 

30-04-2012 / 15:30 h EFE
La consejera de Fomento, Marta García de la Calzada, ha inaugurado hoy la Estación Depuradora de Aguas Residuales (EDAR) de la población ciudadrealeña de Amuradiel, con la que se pretende dar cumplimiento al tratamiento de sus aguas residuales, con una inversión de más de 1,6 millones de euros.

García de la Calzada ha explicado, junto al director de la Agencia del Agua, Aquilinio Iniesta, que esta actuación es fruto del compromiso del Gobierno de la región, que "es muy consciente de que tenemos la obligación de devolver las aguas al medio natural en perfectas condiciones".

Asimismo, la titular de Fomento ha declarado que estas obras forman parte del plan de inversiones que la Consejería está ejecutando en materia de depuración, a través de Infraestructuras del Agua de Castilla-La Mancha.

Y ha precisado que las obras e instalaciones de la Estación Depuradora de Aguas Residuales (EDAR) de Almuradiel se han ejecutado en una parcela del polígono y tienen capacidad para tratar un caudal medio de 200 metros cúbicos al día de aguas residuales, tanto de origen urbano como industrial, y prestar servicio a una población de 1.667 habitantes-equivalentes.

Esta nueva depuradora de Almuradiel, según ha afirmado la consejera, sigue criterios de eficiencia energética y se ha diseñado con proceso de aireación prolongada y con macrofitas en flotación, lo que significa que se compone de una línea de agua, donde se produce la depuración propiamente dicha, y una línea de fangos, donde se tratan los producidos al depurar el agua).

Por último, ha resaltado que las características cualitativas del agua residual depurada en esta EDAR cumplirá con los valores límite establecidos en el Real Decreto-Ley por el que se establecen las normas aplicables al tratamiento de las aguas residuales urbanas. 

fuente:abc.es

----------

